# tiller extensions



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

i have very limited experience with small tiller steered engines - sad but true...
with all that - i'm probably gonna give you guys a few good laughs here - 

tiller extensions - what about the shift ? shift levers are on the side of the motor,right ? well ??

again,this is all new to me - so work with me here...

show me a few pictures of your set ups...


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

mercury has the shift in the tiller, just twist the tiller into whatever gear you need.

some motors the shift is on the starboard side of engine. some are on the bow facing side. some even have them mounted on top of the tiller(yamaha)....


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

thanks ! if it's under 90hp...i don't work on it...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Basically if you are doing close mauvering then you will be sitting on the rear deck near the motor so shifting will be easy. The tiller extensions are more for making runs, mostly for comfort and better weight distribution, but also if you want to stand to see better. Some have them rigged so they can pull them off when they are going to dock.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

From the review section...

http://www.microskiff.com/reviews/products/tiller-extension/index.html

or, you can fabricate your own with minimal expense and effort.
As cut runner pointed out, Merc is the only one with the shift
incorporated into the throttle twist grip, so full control is maintained even with an extension.


----------

